# Will my budgies forget me if I am gone for four months?



## Sama12k (Aug 23, 2021)

hello everyone! i have two budgies that my family and i adopted almost three months ago (ages 6-7 months). during this time, i have trained and interacted them a ton, and they are the most comfortable with me out of the rest of the people in my family. in less then two weeks, however, i will be going away for college for about 4 months - the longest I’ve been separated from them. though they will be in good hands with my family, i am worried that they will forget me. so my question is, will my budgies forget me in four months? will they be more uncomfortable with me when i come back? any advice or similar stories/experiences would be so helpful! thanks everyone.


----------



## KiwiBerryAndMango (Jul 15, 2021)

They won't forget you because budgies have good memories and social skills. In the wild, budgies usually live as flocks, so they can remember the members of their flocks. This means their human owners belong to their flocks, especially if the owner has several budgies.


----------



## Sama12k (Aug 23, 2021)

KiwiBerryAndMango said:


> They won't forget you because budgies have good memories and social skills. In the wild, budgies usually live as flocks, so they can remember the members of their flocks. This means their human owners belong to their flocks, especially if the owner has several budgies.


Thanks so much for your help! I’m glad to hear this


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgies will remember you.
If possible, periodically have one of your family members do a video chat with you with the budgies. 
Put their cage in front of the camera on the laptop and you can talk, sing and read to them.
This will help them stay bonded to you and you'll feel better seeing them as well.*


----------



## Sama12k (Aug 23, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Your budgies will remember you.
> If possible, periodically have one of your family members do a video chat with you with the budgies.
> Put their cage in front of the camera on the laptop and you can talk, sing and read to them.
> This will help them stay bonded to you and you'll feel better seeing them as well.*


thank you so much for the advice & help! i will keep this in mind )


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

How far away is college? Depending on that, you could always visit one weekend out of the month just to touch base with your family and also smaller, fluffier, feathered family.


----------



## Sama12k (Aug 23, 2021)

ChickWas said:


> How far away is college? Depending on that, you could always visit one weekend out of the month just to touch base with your family and also smaller, fluffier, feathered family.


I wish I could but I’m almost 1,000 miles away  sadly I won’t be able to visit until my winter break.. which will be 4 months away


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Because your family interacts with your budgie on a daily basis, it should remain healthy and happy.
We have a staff member who had to be away from her budgie for many months while she was in college and her budgie greeted her happily each time she returned home on her breaks.
Best wishes! 💜 💜 *


----------

